# Smoked Sausage, pulled pork, and okra gumbo w-q/view



## chisoxjim (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

lookin forward to dinner tonight,   a bowl of this gumbo(which has had a couple days for the flavors to come together even more.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't say that I have ever gotten to eat a good gumbo. I love when my wife makes jambalaya.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

if she can do a good jambalaya I bet she could do a good gumbo.

the smoked sausage, and my pulled pork put this one over the top.


----------



## memphisbud (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks fantastic...I'll bet the smokey pork added a great dimension!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love a good gumbo...I make one with chicken, boudain, smoked sausage, and adouille, with onions, peppers, celery (the trinity), okra, chicken stock and my cajun seasoning that's really good.  Served over some white rice with crusty bread...mmmmmm!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks,

you adder of boudin sausage I bet makes a nice version.  gotta try that.


----------



## memphisbud (Feb 9, 2010)

It really does add something.  I add it towards the end, and as it breaks up, the rice in it helps thicken the gumbo a little more....I use a brand I get at the store called Zummo.......we can find it just about anywhere.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the tip,  I bet that organ meat and rice adds a nice flavor for sure.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 9, 2010)

We hired a tech from down south last year.  He treated us to homemade gumbo and a 'king cake'.  It was delicious.  I got the baby in the cake but I don't remember what that means.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Excellent dish, and like I said about The Saints "*Laissez les bon temps rouler ".*


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks,

counting down the hours til supper.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

man oh Man I miss really good bowl of Gumbo and I'm not the greatest at it yet but I'm still tring to master it. Now that gumbo from Memphis bud sounds really good too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to both of yous guys.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks man,


the gumbo if possible, was even better last night after getting to sit in the fridge for 2 days.


----------

